# Wolf Chemicals Nano Wheel Cleaner - WF-1NT



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£9.95 for 1L
Available from Waxamomo

*Used on:*
VW Golf Wheels

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
At Wolf's we don't like to be told "...it can't be done" which is why we've created Clean & Coat - the first wheel cleaner in the industry to be integrated with nano technology.

This rim cleaner is tough enough to remove caked-on brake dust, but with a pH value of only 5 it's safe enough for use on ceramic brake systems as well. When the contamination moves out, nano technology moves in leaving a solid layer of protection on your precious wheels, which makes maintaining them even easier.

*Packaging:*









In keeping with the rest of the range. Will need a spray bottle to accompany it.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
This ones a bit different, it is a white liquid which has a decent smell to it. Nothing offensive but nothing I'd have in an air freshner.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I was quite impressed by this also. With just a spray on and jet wash off it removed 90% of the dirt, weven though the hubcaps are not protected. Agitiation and attention sees 100% of dirt cleaned in no time at all. This one has slightly less bite than brake duster but does contain protection. Overall the cutting and cleaning power did still impress.

*Ease Of Use:*
Once diluted into a spray bottle this product isn't fussy. Simple to use like most wheel cleaners.

*Finish:*
Once used you are left with not only a lovely clean wheel but protection is left behind via the nano technology. Leaves the wheel looking lovely.

*Durability:*
It is reported that this wheel cleaner gives 3-6 weeks protection, which is brilliant for a wheel cleaner. 
*
Value:*
At around a tenner it is decent value and has the added benefit of protection included. If used on maintanence washes this will add to the existing wheel protection without stripping previous layers. Once again it isn't in the league with bulk cleaners but to be fair it doesn't aim to and is cheap enough at the price to porvide value for money.

*Overall DW Rating: 98%*

*Conclusion:*
Again a 9 star on this product. My reasoning is that it does it's job with no fuss and even leaves some protection behind - which other wheel cleaners don't - therefore it has an added unique selling point on top. It loses a mark as it does not come with a spray bottle but thats me being picky. I hope Jesse develops some lovely Wolf Chemical spray bottles in the near future.

If you bought this and the brake duster I don't think any other wheel cleaner would be required as all angles are covered.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=587&idcategory=87


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Wolf Chemicals Nano Wheel Cleaner*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£9.95 for 1L
Available from Waxamomo

*Used on:*
Fiat Grande Punto Alloys (Fronts) (2008 Reg)

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
At Wolf's we don't like to be told "...it can't be done" which is why we've created Clean & Coat - the first wheel cleaner in the industry to be integrated with nano technology.

This rim cleaner is tough enough to remove caked-on brake dust, but with a pH value of only 5 it's safe enough for use on ceramic brake systems as well. When the contamination moves out, nano technology moves in leaving a solid layer of protection on your precious wheels, which makes maintaining them even easier.

*Packaging:*








In keeping with the rest of the range. Will need a spray bottle to accompany it.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Look like a 50/50 mix of water and milk in terms of colour, doesn't smell bad. Smells, well, like a cleaner I guess.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Well, I tested the Brake Duster first, and was a little disappointed, so I wasn't too sure what to expect from this. Let's say, I was more than impressed. IMO, it seemed to clean BETTER than brake duster.

A fair amount came off with just a rinse (after the product had been left to soak for a couple of minutes). The remaining did require some agitation, but nothing to strenuous.





_Apologies for poor lighting in the video
(I forgot to edit one of the first slides, so it does say "Rim Seal" which is wrong. The title of the video is correct)​_
Before



























After a rinse









And after agitation









Fronts after a rinse


















And a little agitation in the hard to reach areas



























The product also claims to leave a little protection behind, so here's some beading pictures





































*Ease Of Use:*
Just as easy as any other cleaning product. Spray on, leave, and work. On lightly soiled wheels you could get away with spray on, leave and rinse. On something a bit dirtier, you may need to agitate.

*Finish:*
Leaves a nice, silky feeling. It also adds a nice bit of protection, which is great if you don't have time to apply any (also saves on cost of buying a protection product). Another positive is that it will "top up" your existing coat of protection I would imagine.

*Durability:*
It is reported that this wheel cleaner gives 3-6 weeks protection, which is brilliant for a wheel cleaner.

*Value:*
At just £10, I would say it's good value. You could spend many times more than that on a cleaner and sealant separately. With that in mind, you are getting a sort of "All In One" for wheels. A product that cleans and protects for just 5p short of a tenner!

*Overall DW Rating:* 83%
















*Conclusion:*
A big :thumb: from me. Very good value for money, and does what it's designed to do, and goes a bit further by adding some protection. The only down side is that it isn't PH Neutral, so it's probably something you wouldn't use weekly

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=587&idcategory=87


----------

